# perch bait for night fishing



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

i had to try this to see if it would work. 6" perch slow sinking swimbait. check the belly in the second photo. i used an irridesant powder to coat the bottom and then sealed it with spray polyurathane before clearcoating. it will glow appro. 15 minutes and then hit it with a flashlight for a few seconds and it's ready to go again. it should stand out pretty good in dark water.
my son says i have too much time on my hands 

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r17/jrhopkins_photos/IMG_0498.jpg
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r17/jrhopkins_photos/IMG_0510.jpg


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,
Nice bait...did you make it out of plastic, rubber? Nice no matter what.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice jr....

Rod


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I really like those fins but will they survive an atack from a toothy critter? Let us know how it works out.


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

Coon_Shark said:


> Hi,
> Nice bait...did you make it out of plastic, rubber? Nice no matter what.


i carved it from expanded PVC and painted with acrylic paints. each hinge eye is interlocked to the hinge pin in the adjoining segment along with the line tie and hook hangers creating a connected skeleton throughout the bait.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

super cool. Your fins and tail are amazing as is the entire lure!


----------

